# Georgia Bill Seeks To Block Lyft/Uber From Barring Armed Drivers



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://bearingarms.com/tom-k/2019/02/01/georgia-bill-seeks-block-lyft-uber-barring-armed-drivers/


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I once was a cabbie: Yellow Cabs, Los Angeles. Not for long, though.
I know that when a rear-seat passenger pricks your neck with a knife, or points a pistol at your head, there is precious little that even an armed cab driver can do about it.
Think about pulling your own pistol out, turning around in your seat while steering a moving vehicle, and then overcoming a guy who "has the drop on you." The odds are seriously against you.

We were told that the best response was driving like a maniac to scare the heck outta the robber-doofus, while doing everything you can to attract the attention of the nearest cop.
Get pulled over. See what Mr. Robber-Doofus does then.
Seemed a good plan to me.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I have worked for hotels who prohibit their employees, licensed or not, from carrying on their premises. However, it is legal in SC and GA for a licensed carrier renting a hotel room to bring their weapon into the room with them. Seems completely unfair to an employee when state law preempts the property owner from prohibiting a licensed carrier from bringing their weapon into any room they rent. 
Property owners can prohibit the carrying of weapons on their private property, but not if that property is a motel room which is rented out to someone who is legally licensed to carry. The same principle should apply to a driver who is using his personal property in a contractor situation for a transportation carrier, particularly since the transportation company does not own the means of transportation.


----------

